
AMD Radeon RX Vega Unveiled - dbcooper
http://www.anandtech.com/show/11680/radeon-rx-vega-unveiled-amd-announecs-499-rx-vega-64-399-rx-vega-56-launching-in-august
======
dbcooper
The RX Vega 56 part has 50% higher SP compute per watt than the RX 580 and 570
(50 SP GFLOP/watt), and is only $399 MSRP, so the miners will probably be
buying them up.

However, AMD is apparently going to bundle most of them with games and
hardware discounts initially, so that may reduce the miner buy up.

Overall, the GPUs have about the same SP compute per watt as the GTX 1080 and
1080ti, but have bother higher compute perf and power consumption. Games perf
(at least until drivers mature) is probably more like the 1070 and 1080.

Vega 56 SP compute perf/watt is the same as the GTX 1080 (50 SP GFLOP/watt).

Vega 64 SP compute perf/watt is slightly below the GTX 1080ti (42.9 vs 44 SP
GFLOP/watt).

------
TylerE
This seems very underwhelming, performance seems to be about the same as the
Geforce 10 cards... at not much cheaper and higher power consumption.

What's the draw here? The "pleasure" of running AMD's crappy drivers?

~~~
vedranm
At least on Linux, out of the box support with open source drivers (Linux,
DRM, LLVM, Mesa) is a big advantage.

